# Problema filtro pasa bajo pasivo



## roccoss (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola el otro dia construi unos filtros pasa bajo con la fc 120hz y unos pasa medios-alto con la fc 500hz, y los altos bien sin problema me eliminan los graves pero cuando probe las pasa bajos no me acian nada, no eliminaba ninguna frecuencia, la farmula para calcularlos que use es fc=1/(2*3.1416*r*c) la resistencia en serie con el positvo y el condensador en paralelo entre positivo y negativo del altavoz, use una esistencia de 10k y un condensador de 150nf, pero como he cmentado antes no me filtraba nada, porque puede ser? o que otro filtro puedo construir, es para filtrar todas las frecuencias menos las graves en un auto?

Muchas gracias...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2009)

El corte de ese filtro está en 106Hz.
Por lo que describís, lo diseñaste bien y debería funcionar.

¿Podés poner un esquema de lo que hiciste? Y si hay una foto de cómo conectaste todo, mejor.

Saludos


----------



## roccoss (Ago 3, 2009)

La fc la calcule para 120hz pero el condensador me salia de 132 nanos y lo mas parecido eran de 150nf, y como tu dices pues la fc con ese condensador es 106hz.
Pues e conectado la resistencia de 10k en seria con el positivo del altavoz y el condensador en paralelo entre el positivo y el negativo pero no me filtra ninguna frecuencia.
tambien ice otro pasa alto con el condensador en seria con el positivo y la resistencia en paralelo y me funciona sin ningun problema.

En este mismo foro tambien e visto alguno que a montando con una resistencia de 6.8k y un condensador de 1.2 microfaradios. Este funcionaria?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2009)

Ahhhh...

Pará un segundo, que estás mandándote un moco ahí.
Este filtro sirve para conectar a la entrada de la cadena de amplificación, no al parlante.

Así como lo estás conectando tenés un simple divisor de voltaje (simplificando las cosas, el parlante es una resistencia de 8Ω). Resultado: Calor y menos volumen, pero nada más.
Así tu circuito se convierte en un par de resistencias nomás, conectadas en serie (10kΩ y 8Ω) con un condensador (150nf) en paralelo con la segunda (ahí tenés un pasabajos, pero en 83kHz).

En el otro caso tenés un filtro pasaaltos formado por el condensador que hayas usado y la resistencia equivalente a la que pusiste y los 8Ω en paralelo del parlante.

Buscá crossovers por el foro y usá uno de esos (son LC) o poné estos filtros a la entrada de los amplificador (uno por cada banda de frecuencias que quieras reporducir).

Saludos


----------



## roccoss (Ago 3, 2009)

Le conecto antes de el amplificador, no entre el amplificador y el altavoz!


----------



## roccoss (Ago 3, 2009)

He visto tambien un filtro pasa bajo de 3er orden butterworth.
para una fc 110hz ay que colocar una bobina L1 8,6mh otra L2 de 2,8mh y un condensador de 482nanos.

La L1 en serie con la L2 en el positivo y el condensador entre las bobinas en paralelo con la masa.
Este funcionaria?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2009)

roccoss dijo:
			
		

> Pues *e conectado la resistencia de 10k en seria con el positivo del altavoz* y el condensador en paralelo entre el positivo y el negativo...





			
				roccoss dijo:
			
		

> *Le conecto antes de el amplificador, no entre el amplificador y el altavoz!*



Bueno...
No es muy fácil entenderte con esas descripciones.

Por favor, ¿podés poner un esquema de lo que hiciste y cómo lo conectaste?

Lo que te decvís de los crossovers con filtros LC iba referido a los pasivos de potencia, que van entre el amplificador y el parlante. Podés hacer uno activo (preferible) o pasivo (RC o LC) si lo conectás a la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## roccoss (Ago 4, 2009)

Pues mira un esquema aoramismo no lo puedo acer pero mira yo ice dos pasa bajos RC y otros dos pasa altos y los conecto entre el radiocassete y el amplificador, y los pasaaltos me funcionan sin ningun problema pero los pasa bajos no me filtran ningina frecuencia para ellos utilice las R 10k  y C 150nf.

He visto tambien un filtro pasa bajo de 3er orden butterworth.
para una fc 110hz ay que colocar una bobina L1 8,6mh otra L2 de 2,8mh y un condensador de 482nanos. 
Esto que he escrito aora funcionaria ? Lo e leido en una pagina buscando en google


----------



## Guest (Ago 4, 2009)

El tipo de filtro que quieres hacer,para potencia no sirve, por lo menos para los graves,para los medios/agudos si sirve porque es un condensador en serie y no es lo mismo.


Si tienes ganas prueba poniendo en la entrada de señal de tu amplificador un condensador en paralelo en la señal y veras como te recorta todos los agudos y medios y te deja los graves.

Si quieres un filtro paso bajo pasivo hazte una bobina que es mas facil y menos complicado.

Ademas si fuese efectivo ese filtro perderias potencia al tener en serie una resistencia.

saludos


----------



## roccoss (Ago 4, 2009)

Pues como me comentas e puesto en paralelo algun condensador y si que es cierto que me filtra, e probado con un condensador de 1000 micros y el subwoofer se ve que oscila la menbrana pero no sale ningun sonido, que condensador tendria qie montar para tener una fc de unos 100 o 110 hz?


----------

